

Penn State University Target of Sophisticated Cyberattacks - dimino
http://securepennstate.psu.edu/

======
dimino
From the FAQ:

> However, investigators do have direct evidence that a number of College of
> Engineering-issued usernames and passwords have been compromised.

It seems like they've cut access to the Internet to the engineering network,
too.

Also, full disclosure, I work for FireEye (I build automation tools for some
other product though, and have nothing to do with this). I did notice we're
hiring at PSU, wonder if that's related[0]...

[0] [https://goo.gl/KP7yUG](https://goo.gl/KP7yUG)

